# Signs of lambing



## MiniSheep (May 1, 2018)

My young ewe is pregnant and should be close to lambing! I believe she had low blood sugar but she has been getting propylene glycol for a few days. She is acting fairly normal but is laying down more frequently than normal and has somewhat increased rate of breathing. I am most concerned about her little spasms she seems to be having. It looks like she is getting the shivers for a quick second, but then it stops. It happens most frequently when she is standing. She also sometimes goes to the bathroom while laying down (but sometimes while standing up). Are these normal signs of lambing or is this still ketosis. Should I be concerned? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 2, 2018)

Hi,MiniSheep and welcome.

Passing urine more often and 'practice contractions' (like our own Braxton-Hicks)are normal...if she's tame, put your hand on her lower belly....you'll feel them.Lying down with them is unusual. However, getting ketosis isn't, and you need to feed her well, ewe nuts,  protein and carbohydrate sources etc or it will return. Propylene glycol is helpful, too, but good food and plenty of it is the cornerstone once she's out of the acute attack.

If it's cold and wet, bring her indoors into a confined space where she can rest.

Could it be that the shivers imply she has an infection?....check there's no discharge etc.

Restlessness,trying to isolate herself, turning and pawing the ground with her head down are signs of impending lambing.

Good Luck.


----------



## MiniSheep (May 2, 2018)

Thank you for your help!!! What is the best thing that I can feed her that her lamb will also be able to eat as well?


----------



## Sheepshape (May 2, 2018)

The lamb(s) will only drink milk for a week or two and then will begin to mouth and then eat forage, ewe nuts etc.


----------



## RoahT (May 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, and I hope the lambing goes well for you!


----------

